# 95-96 240sx silvia conversion



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

im new to this so keep that in mind.....i might be gettin a 95 240sx coupe and i wanna do the silvia conversion because...obviously (in my opinion)...the stock 95 240sx aint too impressive looking....ive seen the s15 conversions and i was wonderin if there is a s15 rear conversion or if one is even needed.......i also wanna know if there is a s14 conversion??


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what silvia conversion what are you talking about?? if ur gonna get a s14, only conversion available to you is the s14a or the s15 front end conversion. s15 rear end conversion is possible but it's crazy expensive (8-10K )


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

again....im new to this and if it sounds like i dont know what im talkin about....its because i dont....im talkin bout the s15 conversion thats about $2,000.... 

http://www.trixracing.com/productdetails.aspx?ProductID=14948 

now what is the s14a conversion....ive never heard of this??


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

also what is the best place to get one of these SR20DET engines ive been readin about.....what is the price range i could get one for....and if i got a 95-96 240sx what SR20DET would i get...the s14 blacktop???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i really need to put my sticky back up 

s14 is 95-96 240's which has the "round eyes". s14a is the 97-98 240's and has the "angry eyes".

you can buy the kit for 2k, but i guarantee you that the quality/fitment will be bad. you get what you paid for.

there are lots of places you can get sr20's from nowdays.. i don't know where you're located but check out phase2motortrend.com and jspec.com (both in CA)

s13 redtop : 2500-2700$
s13 blacktop : 2700-3000$
s14 sr20det : 3000-3500$
s15 sr20det : HAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

thanx a lot


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

why would you want the s15 rear, i think it looks like ass... lol i actually thing the s15 front looks better on the s14 IMO, 

I know, i KNow, u guys are prolly gonna get all pissy and disagree, but as far as im concerned its true


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i agree, the S15 rear isn't too impressive. it looks like a Grand Am. :\


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

exactly


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s15 rear on a s15 looks sexy though. it goes well w/ the rest of the body lines


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i know wat you mean with the body lines, like if they had the same location of the light, with a similar shape, but actually changed the pattern of the lights and shit, and keep them from looking like grand am lights, i would probably like em.

maybe if the had a skyline kinda look with them or like the style of lights on a g35 coupe hehe :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

esyip said:


> i agree, the S15 rear isn't too impressive. it looks like a Grand Am. :\


 back when i was really new at this, i used to see grand ams and think they were s15s.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

^^
hahaha, thats pretty funny


back when i was really new with all the import stuff i saw an impala from the back one day and thought it was a skyline


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^ LOL!!! everybody used to do that!!!


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

theres a guy who lives around here who THINKS his impala is a SKYLINE yah im not even jokin. he bought the skyline 2f2f vinals and stickers n stuff n puta gtr emblam in his grill n masked his tailights into 2 circles and shaved all his emblams. i wana punch him in the face i hate gtr emblams on cars i hate pep boys. it goes against my nissan pride its like i'de rather see somone burn a gtr emblam before they do that im mad now


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i saw a grand am who tried to turn it into a skyline "grand am gtr"


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i saw a grand am who tried to turn it into a skyline "grand am gtr"


lmao...classic.... i love how some people think that by simply slapping on a GT-R emblem on their car, it's automatically faster....

-Alex B.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you mean it's not???!!!!!  i swear the nos sticker on my car gave me 50hp!!!!

anyways, let's get back on-topic guys. the mods/admins are getting pretty picky about staying on topic in the technical section

the answer the question has been answered so let this thread die. if you wanna keep the "gtr badge on non-gtr car" talk, take it to off topic


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> lmao...classic.... i love how some people think that by simply slapping on a GT-R emblem on their car, it's automatically faster....
> 
> -Alex B.


 nah, he had a body kit and circular vinyl light cutouts on the back, so it wasn't just the emblem


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

go ahead and get the s15 front. the taillights, i'm not sure if u could,but you can do wat this guy did. supra taillights
http://www.importtuner.com/features/0207it_silvia05.jpg


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

that's disgusting


----------

